
Using a Micro SD Card as the Hard Drive of a Dell Precision M20 - sT370ma2
https://cheapskatesguide.org/articles/case-3-dell-precision-m20.html
======
Gys
> an SD-flash-card-to-IDE adapter from Ebay

Wow, it sometimes amazes me what kind of adaptors are build

~~~
dogma1138
IDE to flash is probably the most common type of an adapter since it’s nearly
impossible to find IDE hard drives which are still reliable. NOS drives are
extremely expensive and adapters cost $5-10.

A lot of these adapters started well before IDE HDDs became rare many of them
came out to replace CF cards which used the same parallel ATA interface as IDE
drives.

